# It's Yvonne's birthday!!!! (emysemys)



## Jacqui (Jul 7, 2011)

I would like to take this chance to not just tell Yvonne happy birthday, but to also say, "Thank you!". I don't think any of us realize just how much you actually give in your time, your energy, and your heart to this forum of ours. We often toss around the phrase, "We couldn't do this without you", but in this case it is true. You are one of the hearts that keeps this forum's pulse beating strong and steady. Thank you and have yourself a great day!


----------



## harris (Jul 7, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Hope it is a great day for you.


----------



## Zouave (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy BDay! Thanks for the dedication, time and effort!!


----------



## Isa (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthdayyyy Yvonne . Have an amazing day, you deserve it!
We love you


----------



## tortoises101 (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy birthday to an awesome moderator!!!!!  Hope you have a good one.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy birthday, Yvonne! Thanks for being as wise as a tortoise around here.


----------



## TortoiseAddict (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Yvonne! You have helped me a lot since i've come here i hope you have a great birthday


----------



## CJSTorts (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy birthday Yvonne! I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Edna (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy birthday, moderater Yvonne!! Here's hoping your day is the best!


----------



## FranklinAndTara (Jul 7, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY YVONNE! Today is my birthday too!! I appreciate your advice with my new torts! And i hope you have an AMAZING DAY!!


----------



## bikerchicspain (Jul 7, 2011)

I would like to take this opportunity to wish one of the forums most cherished members a happy birthday, I have learnt alot from her, as so many hundreds have.

Yvonne a little bird told me thats its your 21st birthday today..

A big birthday wish to Yvonne.xxxxx


----------



## Tom (Jul 7, 2011)

Ditto Jacqui!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY YVONNE!!!


----------



## yagyujubei (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Yvonne. I would have a cake in your honor, but the fire marshall said "Absolutely not!"


----------



## TortBrain (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy happy happy birthday


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh, my! Thank you all so very much. I've been feeling a bit down these past few days, but all the well-wishes have perked me right up! Thank you! I hope to be back posting soon.


----------



## HLogic (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Yvonne!


----------



## Missy (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Yvonne. Thanks for all you do as a mod and all the great advise that you give to help all the tortoises out there.


----------



## ChiKat (Jul 7, 2011)

What Jacqui said 

Happy Birthday Yvonne!! I hope you have a wonderful day 
Thank you for everything you do around here. I love this forum and I know you have worked hard to help make it the wonderful place it is


----------



## GBtortoises (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Yvonne!


----------



## bettinge (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy 39th Birthday Yvonne! 

BTW: My grandmother never had more than 39 birthdays, just anniversary's of that 39th birthday!


----------



## Watermelon (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Yvonne. 

Have a great day. xx


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 7, 2011)

Miss Yvonne.... A warm and wonderful wish ...HAPPY BIRTHDAY KIDDO!......WE sure DIG YA !







HAppy Happy JOy Joy ........to you Today! 


JD~


----------



## River14 (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy birthday Yvonne i haven't yet read or heard from you but anyone who cares enough bout our sweet little friends the beaked shelled liitel birds is a friend of mine too.
Happy birthdy and I hope you had a nice big juicy slice of cake, ooooooh how I wish.


----------



## Josh (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Yvonne!!


----------



## River14 (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy birthday Yvonne i haven't yet read or heard from you but anyone who cares enough bout our sweet little friends the beaked shelled littel birds is a friend of mine too.
Happy birthday and I hope you had a nice big juicy slice of cake, ooooooh how I wish.


----------



## froghaven5 (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Yvonne! Hope you have a tortally awesome day!


----------



## Laura (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday you Shelled Warrior Queen!!!!!


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 7, 2011)

Have a wonderful Birthday Yvonne!!!


----------



## rr2266 (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy BDay Yvonne


----------



## Mao Senpai (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday! I hope your day is extra great you deserve it! Thanks for all that you do, it does NOT go unnoticed by many of us!!! You so totally rock! Love ya! xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Candy (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Yvonne. I hope you have a great day today.


----------



## B K (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy birthday to one of the cornerstones of the Tortoise Forum. We couldn't get by without you. 

Hope you're planning to live to at least one hundred...what better way to honor your chelonian charges?


----------



## Angi (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy birthday. Hope you have a fabulous day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fernando (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Yvonne


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 7, 2011)

29, again? ​


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Yvonne! And as always THANK YOU for all you do for this forum! You are such an amazing help and full of helpful information! 

-C


----------



## Nina (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Yvonne! I hope you have a super day!

Nina


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 7, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Yvonne, May you have many many more. Thanks for being what TFO is about. Hope your feeling better soon. Len


----------



## 68merc (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy birthday Yvonne!
Thanks for all the help and inspiration here on the forum and thanks for the baby CDT's.


----------



## HappyTortoise (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Yvonne,

I hope you have a wonderful day and know how much the people here appreciate what you do and how much you help out. Thank you. 

Sincerely,


----------



## DixieParadise (Jul 7, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YVONNE. 

You have been very helpful to me in my short time on this site. You do not know how far your words of encourgagement have lifted me. Thanks and I hope you enjoy your day.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Thanks For All The Great Info and Helping Others Too!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Yvonne you are a great asset to this forum!!! You take your time with each post and welcome most members that join here. Thank you for all the info you have brought to this forum.


----------



## jrholls (Jul 7, 2011)

Very happy birthday Yvonne! We really do appreciate all of your work here  So does Little Bo Fat Fat


----------



## Cameron (Jul 7, 2011)

happy birthday! hope you have a great day.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hippo birdie 2 ewe, hippo birdie 2 ewe, hippo birdie, hippo birdie, hippo birdie 2 ewe! I hope it is awesome!


----------



## allegraf (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Make it a merry one filled with turtle and tortoise happiness!


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 7, 2011)

wrmitchell22 said:


> Hippo birdie 2 ewe, hippo birdie 2 ewe, hippo birdie, hippo birdie, hippo birdie 2 ewe! I hope it is awesome!



! !! Sitting here chuckling over that one!


----------



## dmmj (Jul 7, 2011)

No comment


----------



## Fernando (Jul 7, 2011)

Where is she??


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 7, 2011)

dmmj said:


> No comment



Wow! That has got to be a first!


----------



## Balboa (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Yvonne!!!!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jul 7, 2011)

Have a great birthday Yvonne!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 7, 2011)

I have been a member of TFO since 2008 and there's 2 things today that really have surprised me. First thing is I don't think that anybody has ever had 3 pages of birthday wishes. I really think that has to be some sort of a record. My sister is a very special person. She is one of the few totally nice people I know. She works very hard for TFO doing things voluntarily that aren't really her job. Nobody ever asked her to be the Birthday Fairy, that was her idea. She does other things behind the scenes that I won't mention. We are very different people her and I, and I know that I embarrass her often in our lives and I am sure that she wishes she had a different type of sister. But I am not embarrassed to say that I love my sister and I am very glad she is the type of person that she is. She's a very honorable person and you can trust her to keep her word. And boy, is she gonna be mad when she reads this, I'm embarrassing her yet again. Happy birthday sis...

And the second thing that I am very surprised at today is that David (dmmj) finally had no comment...


----------



## Benjamin (Jul 7, 2011)

Have a wonderful day!
I bet the manouria are planning a party for you.


----------



## Kristina (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Yvonne!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Jul 7, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## matt41gb (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Burfday!!  

-Matt


----------



## terryo (Jul 7, 2011)

I can't believe that I missed this thread. Thank you Yvonne for your generosity and kindness toward me when I needed a friend. You are always there for us when we need you. So....HAPPY BIRTHDAY....I hope every day of your life you will find happiness....hugs.


----------



## DeanS (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday to TFO's Most Valuable Asset. No single person has welcomed more newbies (and made them FEEL welcome)nor calmed so many storms as Yvonne! This Forum wouldn't be half of what it is without her!


----------



## JohnathanO (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Yvonne  Hope you have a great day


----------



## coreyc (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Happy Birthday Yvonne hope you had a great day


----------



## Cherbear (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday!! Your such a nice person!!!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok, tort-heads, sing along for Yvonne! 

http://www.gaycove.com/downloads/Beatles_-__They_say_its_your_birthday.mp3​


----------



## stells (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you everyone! It really makes me feel good to read all these nice posts! (and, damn! I wish I had speakers. But, I'm sure when I opened the window, that I heard Terry Allen Hall's voice in there, just singin' away!!)


----------



## jwhite (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Yvonne.


----------



## exoticsdr (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Yvonne!


----------



## cdmay (Jul 7, 2011)

Yvonne has always been so kind and patient with people so she deserves some real credit--and not just on her birthday.
She would probably like to forget it anyway as I like to forget mine.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Yvonne  Hope your having a great day.

Danny


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Thanks for everything you do!!!


----------



## paludarium (Jul 7, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 7, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Thank you everyone! It really makes me feel good to read all these nice posts! (and, damn! I wish I had speakers. But, I'm sure when I opened the window, that I heard Terry Allen Hall's voice in there, just singin' away!!)



Actually, that was the original version, by the Beatles...'cause you deserve the very best!


----------



## african cake queen (Jul 7, 2011)

have a great BiRtHdAy! lindy


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## ascott (Jul 7, 2011)

H A A A P P P Y B I R T H D A Y !!!!!!!


----------



## marinaresident (Jul 7, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Yvonne! May all your wishes come true. Take care.

Thanks,
Marcel


----------



## Tortoise (Jul 7, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY YVONNEFROM ALL OF YOUR TORTOISE FRIENDS!!!!!!

Louise


----------



## jdawn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wishing you a fabulous birthday and a year ahead filled with happiness and magic ~


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 7, 2011)

WOW Yvonne - you've gotten way more wishes than years you've celebrated the day you hatched............





...... and the day is not over yet!!! Hope you've had a good one so far.

Be blessed...






NERD

BTW .. thanks again for those Brazilian youngsters you sent me - May '08


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday!! I hope you are having a great day!!


----------



## findingotis (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Yvonne! May you have a fantastic weekend


----------



## Carol S (Jul 7, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY YVONNE!!

Thank you for all your help!

Carol S


----------



## LindaF (Jul 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!! I always enjoy you posts and find your words of wisdom very helpful!


----------



## Nay (Jul 8, 2011)

Well the once in awhile I don't come on here. OOPS!! So, it's a day late....
Happy Birthday Yvonne, you have remained steady, friendly, diplomatic and great, and hope you continue to be one of the best parts here!!
Happy Birthday.
Nay


----------



## HermanniChris (Jul 8, 2011)

Happy belated!


----------



## RV's mom (Jul 8, 2011)

HAPPY BELATED!! Hope the next year fills you with blessings beyond belief.


----------



## Whinhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Late I know but happy birthday and I'd just like to say thank you for all your help and advice


----------



## natsamjosh (Jul 11, 2011)

Hope you had a great birthday!!!

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Mary Ellen (Jul 12, 2011)

*Hi Yvonne, 

Happy Birthday and I hope you are enjoying your day! I've enjoyed reading your comments to questions on other people's posts and they have helped me too. *


----------



## ted2010 (Jul 13, 2011)

Happy birthday,Yvonne


----------

